# How to escape an Anaconda? Let it eat you!



## AprilHobbs (Apr 7, 2006)

haha, have a read of these instructions when being attacked by an anaconda.. hahaha, just for laugh - this would really suck...
and notice at the END of the instructions it says... "9. Make sure you have your knife" - handy..
http://www.commonplacebook.com/humor/truestories/anaconda.shtm


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 7, 2006)

yes just let it eat you i guess good advice!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 7, 2006)

Lovely. One slight problem. You'd more than likely be dead before you got anywhere near being swallowed!


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 7, 2006)

what if it eats you head first :shock: :shock:


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 7, 2006)

it was funny coz it says" Dont try to out run the snake, it is faster than you", thats so scary... and if it decides its not sticking to these rules and eats you head first? lol.. you'd wish you tried to run and start cursing that website. lol :roll:


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 7, 2006)

hehehehe maybe you should print the rules for the snake so if it starts anything outside the procedure you can pull em up about it and give it a good telling off .....bad anaconda bad anaconda!!!


----------



## I.Like.Stuff (Apr 7, 2006)

Shouldn't you check for your knife before you just lay down and let it eat you?


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 7, 2006)

UH HUH, thats what i was getting at.. "Let the anaconda eat you alive first.." ok done, now what..."OH and dont forget your knife in the first place!" aww


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 7, 2006)

Haha.. i'd like to see their manual on what to do if a Saltwater Crocodile attacks you :lol: 
Speaking of which, did anyone hear about the young boy who was 'attacked' by a Freshwater Croc today?


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 7, 2006)

not me...?


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,10117,18739699-17001,00.html


----------



## Rennie (Apr 7, 2006)

"We have got various houses just north of the Katherine River that are inundated basically to the level of their roof line, which is of concern to those residents," police superintendent James O'Brien said.

Yeah, I think I'd be a little concerned too


----------



## Magpie (Apr 7, 2006)

Did you all miss the bit where it says "humor"?


----------



## cris (Apr 7, 2006)

:lol: saw that kid on the news must have been a really small croc, just jumped out and attacked his shoulder as those vicious small freshwater crocs always do :roll:


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 7, 2006)

i also heard some sort of shark was swimming through the flood water of cyclone larry in innisfail when it was going on.. do you think this is true? apparently residents sitting on their roof saw it swim passed - seems a bit surreal


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah, i heard that aswell, and heaps of snakes were out and about - all very believable to me.


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 7, 2006)

yer, i believe the snakes. they would have been fleeing! can only imagine the shock seeing a shark swim down the street. wow


----------



## Magpie (Apr 7, 2006)

The shark was no where near innisfail, it was over on the gulf.


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 7, 2006)

ohh ok, thanks for clearing that up magpie - like i said i only heard, only the grapevine. know anything more on it?


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 7, 2006)

I can see it now, oxygen is running low and you're trying to cut your way out using the Swiss army knife spoon :lol:


----------



## scotchbo (Apr 15, 2006)

i dont recon there would be a shark swimmin threw the town as they would be scared of by all the debree floating threw the town


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 15, 2006)

AprilHobbs said:


> i also heard some sort of shark was swimming through the flood water of cyclone larry in innisfail when it was going on.. do you think this is true? apparently residents sitting on their roof saw it swim passed - seems a bit surreal


 Any shark swimming down innisfail would be disorentated and groggy. Any queenslanders who had to sit on a roof for a few hours would take a few bottles of bundy. They too, would be disorentated and groggy


----------



## Kersten (Apr 15, 2006)

> Any queenslanders who had to sit on a roof for a few hours would take a few bottles of bundy



I resemble that remark :shock: :lol:


----------



## wokka (Apr 15, 2006)

sounds like the old bundy shark to me. warning. dont consume bundy before being eaten by anaconda as it might prevent correct opperation of knife.


----------

